# Mostly Finished



## Nozerone (Jul 11, 2020)

So this is the first model I've done in over 15 years. Last one I did everything was pre-painted, and up until now I had never done a model that I had to paint. This model was also the first time I ever used an airbrush, and pretty much the first time I really ever painted anything.

There's a few places that need touch ups, but for the most part I'm happy with it. Chose this car to start, and practice on, cause it wasn't long after I opened the box and started looking at things that I realized the parts don't exactly line up. Had to cut up some pieces just to make things fit. Like I had to cut the entire sides of the hood off, because the hood wouldn't fit around the engine, and if I tried then it wouldn't line up with the body to the point that it would leave a large gap. So I decided this would be my first model to get some practice on, and learn some things.

But yea, first model in over 15 years, and first time using an airbrush ever.
1934 Ford 3-Window Pickup
Laid primer, then 50/50 chrome silver/mettalic blue with a clear blue sprayed over. Black for the black parts.

Edit: Added the pic from the back. That front wheel looks a bit wonky, but those wheels didn't come with the kit and wouldn't fit unless gluing them to the model. Unfortunately the glue dried with the wheel at a bit of an angle, and I didn't want to bother trying to fix it. For the most part it isn't noticeable.

I just now noticed the exhaust stack has some lean >.<


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Turned out pretty well. Got more images?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome back and a fine looking pickup. the blue looks good and the stance is right. looking forward to seeing your next model.


----------



## Nozerone (Jul 11, 2020)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Welcome back and a fine looking pickup. the blue looks good and the stance is right. looking forward to seeing your next model.


Thanks. I just picked up a 71 Datsun 510 at a truckstop. Going to take it apart, change the color and paint some engine bits. I've decided that's my next project. Was going to do a Mustang racecar, but then saw this cool little Datsun sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nozerone said:


> ...Edit: Added the pic from the back. That front wheel looks a bit wonky, but those wheels didn't come with the kit and wouldn't fit unless gluing them to the model. Unfortunately the glue dried with the wheel at a bit of an angle, and I didn't want to bother trying to fix it. For the most part it isn't noticeable...
> 
> View attachment 309403


If anyone mentions it, tell them it was done intentionally to represent negative camber caused by the weight of the engine overstressing the front suspension. 😎


----------

